# 14th amendment info..one point of view



## Nelco (Apr 13, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/gjBG679sTjM[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/EewGMBOB4Gg[/video]

this kept coming up, while i was trying to find regulations, for unaccounted for election votes..so I guess I'll pass it on instead..


----------



## Nelco (Apr 13, 2011)

federal reserve stuff

[video]http://youtu.be/_dmPchuXIXQ[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/lBZne09Gf5A[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/SjUrib_Gh0Y[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/_BVNN1wqw3k[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/rwz85gWjFbk[/video]


----------



## Nelco (Apr 13, 2011)

housing bubble

[video]http://youtu.be/pGMD8pKRjYQ[/video]
sleep in bushes..i am bored..obviously


----------

